# Hublot Bing Bang or Panerai 111



## Bimmersf

Hi, i have been on this forum for awhile and been researching some watches and kinda came to a conclusion:

Panerai 111 or Hublot Big Bang 301.SX.1170.RX

I know the price point is exactly double but my question is, what will hold a better value and quality of actual watch.
I love them both, and I wish i could get both, but i can only get 1. 
Wife says, Hublot while i am trying to stay on the safer side and go for Panerai.

any oppinions?

Panerai will be coming from this forum and is local purchase, while Hublot is coming from my dealer friend in LA. (He actually has a 024 for same price as well)

Please any suggestions!


----------



## Bimmersf




----------



## Raymond9010

The Pam 111 is a more handsome watch. less is more i reckon.


----------



## Hristian Angelov

My advise is to take the Hublot 
it is much more easy to sell after!


----------



## Ar.Parask

That's a dilemma!
I love chronographs but I don't love hublot.
I respect the history of Panerai and let's face it their case shape and design is iconic.
Richmond owns Panerai and LVMH owns hublot.
I don't like the way LVMH is progressing in the Biver era.
But selling the hublot might be easier to the non watch enthusiasts due to the bling factor!
The money for the PAM would go to another collector so that is for a better cause! And there is always going to be a big market for them. Stallone and the ........... made sure of that!
So a lot to think about.
I would go with the PAM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinz

And the who?

I'd go Hublot but that's not the one I'd get... Just a regular King Black Magic, no chrono, good for 100m so OK at the pool or beach.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

These are hugely different styles. 
Both watches have great track records, Panerai has a great history while Hublot has an amazing jump to the top. Both companies put out a solid watch. Generally I lean towards the Panerai but for some reason unknown to me my gut is saying Hublot, and I never mess with my gut.


----------



## Heinz

I believe both are in-house calibres as well, so there's that.


----------



## Richerson

Out of the 2 it's the Panerai.


----------



## Richerson

But, having said that you shouldn't care so much what others think, buy the watch you want.


----------



## Bimmersf

Richerson said:


> But, having said that you shouldn't care so much what others think, buy the watch you want.


got the panerai  very happy!


----------



## m1s1ek

Hublot Bing Bang


----------



## Heinz

After more thought I'm kinda changing my tune...but I'd go for a base logo 000 or 005 which would be fairly easy for me to afford at this point in time.


----------



## DieSkim

Bimmersf said:


> Richerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, having said that you shouldn't care so much what others think, buy the watch you want.
> 
> 
> 
> got the panerai  very happy!
Click to expand...

Good choice! That Hublot is way to busy in the second quarter and completely empty in the fourth quarter.


----------



## CTesta

Hublot by Far!


----------



## TMore9

Nice to hear you got the Panerai 

While the Hublot IMO looks very cool, it doesn't have the elegance of the Panerai. Also from what I understand Hublot is no where near as respected as Panerai. Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## jelly jam

Congratulations! Can't go wrong but if the Panerai is half the price . . .. you are half way to the Hublot for next time.


----------



## Funan..

jelly jam said:


> Congratulations! Can't go wrong but if the Panerai is half the price . . .. you are half way to the Hublot for next time.


True.


----------



## Mike Smith

Can't go wrong, but I prefer the Panerai. Both are too big for me to wear though


----------



## chrisboulas

Panerai...and it's not even close.


----------



## jayogolmic

Yes, Panerai. Come on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium

Personally, I'd go Panerai. Big Bang's are a little too busy and flashy for me; however, I do agree resale would most likely be easier. Something about Panerais just tell me class while Hublots (no disrespect as I own one) tell people you spend lots of money. Just my perspective.


----------

